# Heat mat or heat lamps for snake?



## markalawton (Jan 1, 2009)

Whats best for a 3ft viv with a corn snake?
heat mat or heat lights?


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

A heat mat is sufficient with a thermostat.


----------



## markalawton (Jan 1, 2009)

*heat mat of light*

thanks 
Nice vivs by the way!!


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

Thank u Mark, glad u like!


----------



## markalawton (Jan 1, 2009)

*RE: vivs*

they r wicked!
shame you are so far away else I would have a 3ft one of u!


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

oh were only a short distance from u, weve had people from Lancashire, Manchester, Bournemouth etc drive to collect vivs.......though it might not be for the vivs but for my tea making skills........:lol2::lol2:


----------



## markalawton (Jan 1, 2009)

*vivs*

Hi
the full set up one u have listed, any good for a corn? as I see it has a lamp not a mat 

Greetz

Mark


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/equipment-classifieds/227906-brand-new-3ft-vivarium-clearance.html

did u mean this link??

its just the vivs no equipment, they are new vivs hubby has built.

They wud be suitable for a juvi corn snake, not a yearling as they tend to squeeze out thru the gap in the glass........

How old is the corn snake and what length??


----------



## markalawton (Jan 1, 2009)

*vivs*

http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj124/loobylou211/lightbirchviv.jpg?t=1208003887

this one


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

They are old photos, but id say that was more suitable for a lizard than a corn snake,


----------



## markalawton (Jan 1, 2009)

*vivs*

ah ok well thanks anyway


----------

